# will my tv work in eastern europe ?



## chrisspicha (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello I just need some help from anyone who knows about tvs .We are moving to Ukraine and we currently live in the United Kingdom I just wonder if our tv will work there ok. The tv is LG - 32LH2000.
Thank you so much!!!


----------

